# NEW JOB SITUATION/ WHAT SHOULD I DO?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

I found a job where they only do FULLTIME hours(Meaning I will be required to work 40 and up). This is according to the company but I think they only pay minimum wage. I ended up getting a second job and now I have one job I dont really want to work at and a second job that is OKAY. So I can get graveshift but I either have to move my hours for the job I like or deal with the 5 days a week with the job that I am with until I can find a better job.

So if I get this job should I ask my job I like if I can swap to early hours (Which is doable) as they shift everyone hours constantly. OR should I drop the 5 days a week job? If I get this new job its gonna be a night job and I will if I can keep my 3 day a week job?

If I go with the graveshift job alone I will be making 2200 a month and so do not qualify for my apartment anymore. Which means if I want to switch units I no longer have that option.

The Grave shift would be 4 days a Week.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

How important is it to be able to switch apartments? Why are you interested in doing 2 jobs? Are there other jobs available? Do you have the energy and discipline to do THESE 2 jobs? How much do you like the job that you like? Will commuting be a problem?

It might have been helpful to think about parameters beforehand, e.g., shifts, number of hours, money. Then it would be easier to make a decision from the start. 

You might think you're not in a position to turn down work. But if you end up with impossible hours or whatever, you'll quit or lose the job anyway. Or damage your apartment status, or something.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

islandlight said:


> How important is it to be able to switch apartments? Why are you interested in doing 2 jobs? Are there other jobs available? Do you have the energy and discipline to do THESE 2 jobs? How much do you like the job that you like? Will commuting be a problem?
> 
> It might have been helpful to think about parameters beforehand, e.g., shifts, number of hours, money. Then it would be easier to make a decision from the start.
> 
> You might think you're not in a position to turn down work. But if you end up with impossible hours or whatever, you'll quit or lose the job anyway. Or damage your apartment status, or something.


I did the permit meters and it's option A which I listed or option B or just stay with new job. Simple. All my jobs are a mile from my house so commute isn't relevant. 2 jobs is becuase hours or money obviously. the hours are obviously not impossible if I been doing it.


----------



## DoreenQuaile (4 mo ago)

I’ll try to be clear. See, if you love what you’re doing, you’ll never have to find a second or a third job. There’s such a thing called Ikigai. It’s a Japanese method of reaching life fulfillment and happiness. In short, ikigai is your life purpose. To find it, you should define 4 things: what you love to do, what you can do, what you’re paid for, and what the world needs. Once I discovered this thing at Wall Street Oasis. So, having defined these 4 things, you’ll find the life purpose that eventually will bring you happiness and a good income. Hope I was clear. Best wishes.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

DoreenQuaile said:


> I’ll try to be clear. See, if you love what you’re doing, you’ll never have to find a second or a third job.


Thats not how real world work freind. You clearly don't have bills but that's a lovely notion to fantasize about.


----------



## BjorneLubbock (4 mo ago)

I’ll try to be clear. See, if you love what you’re doing, you’ll never have to find a second or a third job. There’s such a thing called Ikigai. It’s a Japanese method of reaching life fulfillment and happiness. In short, ikigai is your life purpose. To find it, you should define 4 things: what you love to do, what you can do, what you’re paid for, and what the world needs. Once I discovered this thing at Wall Street Oasis. So, having defined these 4 things, you’ll find the life purpose that eventually will bring you happiness and a good income. Hope I was clear. Best wishes.


----------

